# NCE Power Cab headache



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

New power cab yesterday. This is my first attempt at DCC, hooked it up as per the instructions and went thru the initial programing. So far so good. Placed a Broadway Limited paragon 4 (brand new loco) on tracks and nothing. Went thru the steps, and finally it was programmed .(45 minutes) , it started to move forward and the speed was 100% controllable. Sound buttons worked as they should. 2 new wires soldered to the track. Made about 1/2 a lap and the train had a slight derailment. Placed back on track and now nothing. Frustrated, I left it for the night. This morning, place train on track, turn unit on and the train makes horn and whistle noise constantly, some lights are on, but it wont move. It will not respond to any button pushed. Then the readout sez "short circuit detected" also "cannot read cv" So I unhooked all but 2 sections of track and still the same thing, short circuit and cannot read cv. Been on you tube all morning and followed the steps but it wont respond. All track is brand new and clean. How does a person clear everything and start over? Or is there something wrong with this unit? This morning I tried the "reset to factory defaults" procedure and that didnt help. Do I send it back? ( amazon) thanks. LED is not blinking, also remove loco from track and turn unit on, it will eventually say 'cannot read cv"


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's more likely your decoder didn't like that derailment. It can cause the decoder to lose or corrupt the memory.

Calll up CV 8, enter 8, remove the locomotive, just tip it a bit until one side is off the rails. Do this a couple of times.

Reprogram the cab number or just test it with a 3 address until it's working again, and then reprogram the cab number.

Let us know how that works. And double check for how you added that second set of wires.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I had a similar issue with a BLI N scale Heavy Mikado. Although mine never moved on its own. Sounds came through like a machinegun sound, then eventually, nothing...

If I was in your shoes, I'd start by contacting BLI. You can open up a help ticket online. I ennded up having to send mine back to BLI for warranty work. The seller (Midwest Model RR dot com) wouldn't take a return... just referred me to BLI. I'm about 3 weeks into a 5-6 week warranty turnaround... Mailed it 1/21. It was received by BLI on 1/25. They are currently working on pieces received 1/10.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It really sucks buying equipment that fails out of the box.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I did the CV 8 right after my last post. The sound stopped, but the smoke and cab lights are still functioning. Still no movement, yet. Not near home until later. But I will do what you suggest. So far only 1 set of wires to the track. If it makes any difference, this loco was first tried on a DC track. The nce did ask that , so to speak and the DC part was turned off on initial set up. Thanks for the assistance. Probably look at it again tomorrow . Wife has me painting this evening.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

This is where its stands. CV8 entered, loco stops making noise, but not on the first attempt. Go thru the complete set-up again and it matches what is in the manual, but not on the first 4 or 5 attempts. At this point it should respond but it wont move or respond to anything. Went thru the procedure a few time times tried and nothing. Shut power cab off and turned it back on. All the sounds returned and it puffing smoke from the stack. It will not move or respond. Okay lets try the other new Lionel loco. Set it on the tracks for programming and it starts blinking and making noise. Power cab will not let me program it. Get the same cannot read cv as before. Hit the program anyway? button and none of the screens match what its supposed to read. I think the NCE power cab is bad. Is there a way to clear everything from the power cab and start fresh?
Edit: I did the Power Cab reset procedure. Tried the new loco and when the screen is suppose to say " manufacturer 000" it goes to "cannot read cv" With loco on tracks it continues to blink and makes a chirping sound every 4 seconds. Do I box it up for a return?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I don’t think it’s the power cab. I suspect the loco had issues before you bought it. 
Personally I don’t trust retailers on Amazon. Like Ebay, I just assume it’s a way for brick & mortar stores to offload returns they get stuck with & try to recoup their losses. Just because it’s listed as new doesn’t mean it is. But that’s my highly skeptical position.

Try a different locomotive, preferably a different brand with no smoke mechanism, to compare. That will leave no room for guessing where the problem is.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree. Try a more reliable brand of locomotive with an ESU or Digitrax decoder.

Try not to let this sour your opinion of DCC. Few first time DCC experiences are this bad.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

When it worked correctly for about 2 minutes, I thought this is going to be great. Buying from Amazon wasn't my first or 2nd choice, but the hobby stores online line were "currently unavailable/ out of stock" . The #2 loco would not program either and it never got past the first step in the set up procedure. The only nice thing amazon has is free returns. I'll give it another try today but if I get no where, its going back. The video's I've watched and the reviews of this are all positive. I'm not giving up on this. I'll order another Power Cab from an online hobby place. I found Lombard Hobbies has it in stock. Model Train Stuff and Hobbylink are out of stock. I have a basic loco on the way, no sounds or smoke but DCC. I'm still having fun with the track set up part and I can run some older (tyco) units on it with the old transformer, DC style. I have to admit, the tyco units look just fair/okay compared to these newer loco's but they do work. lol. Now, if I end up with a new Power Cab, should I be hesitant to put the BLI paragon unit on for programming? The loco cant hurt the DCC unit, can it? Thanks for all the input and your time helping me. It is much appreciated.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't think a defective decoder can hurt the Powercab. If it indicates a short it will open the internal CB if it is not corrected and then will reset itself after a few moments. If the BLI keeps indicating a short on the Powercab I would keep it off the track and return it to BLI.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Well new loco arrived. Athearns Athearn Genesis HO G65536 GP39-2, CSX #4309 Ran new wires to 36 inch test track. ( nothing wrong with the first set) Checked voltage from house outlet.(120v) Followed instructions to a tee. Placed loco on tracks, turned Power Cab on and the loco starts buzzing and will not program, pretty much like the other 2. They make all sorts of weird noises but wont take a program. I just dont get it. This new loco comes up with the same thing, cannot read cv. Sent the Power Cab back to Amazon and purchased one from Lombard. Its installed and it acts identical to the one I sent back. cannot read cv and all loco make the same goofy sounds.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Buzzing?
Does the loco box say DCC-Equipped or DCC-Ready?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

According to the Athearn website, that part number does not have a decoder installed. 

Keep that off the track until you get a decoder.

I recommend the ESU Loksound 5.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Sounds like there is a "jumper" on the loco you might have to position from DC to DCC or it doesn't have a decoder in the loco. I made a separate program 3 foot track to program my locos on using a toggle switch to switch the controller from track to program track. It eliminates any possible issue with the main line.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

OilValleyRy said:


> Buzzing?
> Does the loco box say DCC-Equipped or DCC-Ready?


For $178 it doesn't have a decoder in it. Let alone a sound decoder. The sound decoder equipped models are $255. I would think that the price difference should have been an obvious clue between the two models.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

That was the wrong loco above. Off by 1 number. ( G65536 above) ( G65535 is the one I received.) Athearn Genesis HO G65535 GP39-2, CSX #4301 I cant seem to find any difference in these 2 at the model train stuff website. I think they use the same description for multiple models. The box it came in has a parts list, that's it. No other instructions. On the box it sez GP39-2 Phase 1 4301 Okay, no decoder makes sense. I'm very green with dcc, so all this is helping me. That might be the problem with one of the other loco's also. I'll look into that one also. This info is actually very encouraging. The building process has me hooked. I will contact model train stuff and talk to them before ordering anything. Thanks again, hopefully my next post is a positive one.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

G65535 doesn't have a decoder either. You will have to spend more to get a sound DCC on-board model.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you, this CSX model will be fine without sound. Can you recommend a good decoder for it. Just figured out loco #2 isn't dcc equipped either. Loco's 1 and 2 are my sons. The CSX model I bought was a rare one, it was "in stock" and it's my only dcc ready unit, so far. Many that I like are currently unavailable. I agree with you, spend the cash and get it ready to go. It's a learning curve for me. I wasn't quite ready to jump into DCC yet, but my son's purchase of those 2 kinda pushed me into it. I wanted to learn more about it first. I am learning for sure! I know when I have them running that it will be worth it. This is a great site. thanks again.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, DCC is even easier to install and operate
than DC...but you do have to have a DCC decoder
in the locos.

Just a short primer on DCC. The controller puts
a continuous approximately 14 volts of AC on the
track at all times. (so the lights don't dim or go out)
(and why the DC loco buzzed) 
The controller also sends digital signals out on
the track. Each loco has an 'address' which could
be 2 or 4 digits...(many use the 4 digitt loco 
road number). When you want to run a loco you
select the loco (like you select a channel on TV)
The controller sends a digital signal that you
want that loco to go...when it does...you can
then punch in a 2nd loco and tell it to run...you
have both locos running and you can control
each individually at the same time. You'll also find that
you can run loco A clockwise around the track
while loco B runs counter clockwise at the
same time.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check the box, but I think it uses a 21 TMC header.

Lokpilot 5 with the 21 TMC pin arrangement will work.

Do check the box to be certain.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Glad to see you figured out your slip up. I was trying to nudge you to realize it without spelling it out. 
Usually loco boxes will say one of those two. DCC-Ready means it has a DCC plug to accept a decoder, no soldering needed, but a “dummy board” instead of a decoder allowing it to run on DC. That dummy board gets swapped with a decoder. 
Which direction a decoder plugs in may be imperative. Like with 8 pin plugs, it can be accidentally reversed, so pay close attention to installation instructions.

But the nice thing about DCC-Ready IMO is you can add whatever sound you prefer. Same for speaker(s). It’d more work sure, but allows more customization. Same cost overall, less up front, has the distinct advantage of pacing with tech improvements between initial loco purchase & later sound addition.

Price is somewhat of a determining factor, but that can be a flawed approach sometimes, such as discounted/clearance type stuff. Usually it’s an ok method, but not 100% foolproof.

And yes, most websites use one description for the same product production run.

And with most things, other than knowledge, it comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The only paper work sent was a parts diagram, parts list and warranty card. On the parts list it sez to read the ENTIRE instruction manual to become familiar with the product...etc. There isnt an instruction manual. Even their online instructions are generic. I will call the Model Train Stuff and ask them about the correct decoder. I have an email into Athearn Tech dept also. This is what I found online. HO GP39-2 Phase I, D&H #7414 (ATHG40799): Athearn Trains


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's just the opposite with Roco. There is every piece of documentation you can think of for each of their products. Spare parts list, decoder programming and information, exploded views, history of the vehicle, etc, etc.

They even have the spare parts list marked with what is available and what is not, and the price. It also includes legacy models.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tigger said:


> The only paper work sent was a parts diagram, parts list and warranty card. On the parts list it sez to read the ENTIRE instruction manual to become familiar with the product...etc. There isnt an instruction manual. Even their online instructions are generic. I will call the Model Train Stuff and ask them about the correct decoder. I have an email into Athearn Tech dept also. This is what I found online. HO GP39-2 Phase I, D&H #7414 (ATHG40799): Athearn Trains


ModelTrainStuff (aka MB Klein) is a retailer, and while they do have some expertise, they aren't the experts on any particular brand, nor are they in the business of product support. Their website lists the description provided by the manufacturer, and unless what you purchased was clearly marked as "open box", they sent you everything that the manufacturer sent them.

Bottom line is don't waste a lot of time barking up their tree. Athearn may be more helpful. Most decoder manufacturers will recommend specific decoders for certain locos, usually on their website. That's probably your best source of information.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

One good thing about buying a DCC on-board locomotive is that the decoder CVs have often been tuned for that locomotive's performance characteristics. I can't speak for American models, but for the Euro variety, the manufacturers take pains to make certain the locomotive programming matches that of the locomotive.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The only paper work sent was a parts diagram, parts list and warranty card. On the parts list it sez to read the ENTIRE instruction manual to become familiar with the product...etc. There isnt an instruction manual. Even their online instructions are generic. I will call the Model Train Stuff and ask them about the correct decoder. I have an email into Athearn Tech dept also. This is what I found online. HO GP39-2 Phase I, D&H #7414 (ATHG40799): Athearn Trains


I was referring to the installation manual that comes with every user-install decoder. DCC-equipped locos typically also have documentation for the pre-installed decoder. 8 pin boards usually have a 1 or some other marking indicating which pin is #1, for proper orientation. 
Spinning it around, you can insert pin 8 into hole 1, and possibly destroy the decoder. So it’s something to be mindful of.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Ahhh Success. Loco #2 ( my sons) Lionel Cajun Flyer has been programmed in DCC. Amazing how simple it is once you locate the instructions for it. Sounds work, lighted passenger cars. Plenty loud too. It found every one of my misaligned rail connectors on its first lap. Cant wait to get my CSX unit going. He told me it wasn't DCC equipped, but it is and it runs smooth. Very enjoyable. I have to re-read the NCE manual to re assign a different number to it instead of 3. One step at at a time for now. Thanks to all. I'll report back with more good news as soon as I get the decoder.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I've been looking online help for quite awhile. The Athearn help line is this: athearnhelp @ horizonhobby and I sent an email to them for help this morning. Horizon also sells this unit and it has a little bit more info on it on the bottom of the page. Athearn HO GP39-2 CSX #4301 | Horizon Hobby It says DCC ready 21 pin harness and it says sound ready. Can that info help with a decoder choice? If they help me, I'll purchase it from them. If this unit has sound, I'd go for a sound decoder for sure. I think I'm getting somewhere. Very happy that the NCE unit is up and working. My lack of knowledge and the BLi loco had me questioning DCC. My confidence level is going up. The Lionel set came with magnetic track, wireless remote, and a power supply.( complete set) It's just okay and I have a buddy who would like to purchase it for his grandson. My son will put that money towards a better steam style loco. But we will do our homework before any purchase from now on.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sound-Ready sometimes means there is a particular spot in the chassis for a speaker to sit. Sometimes not. All DCC locomotives are 'sound-ready'. It's nothing more than a marketing phrase.

If you want sound, buy a sound decoder. Some come with speakers attached already, some you have to buy separately.

If I buy a locomotive that is DCC ready (which isn't often and only if a decoder version is not offered) I always buy a decoder that comes with a speaker. Sometimes the speaker gets clipped from the decoder in order to use the solder pads that are on some motherboards to solder speaker wires instead of leaving the speaker attached to the motherboard.

This is commonly used when the location (if any) the manufacture uses for the speaker is away from the decoder header, or that the sound signals needs to, or sounds better, than being attached to the decoder directly. Other locomotives may, or may not have locations on the motherboard to clip on a sugar cube type speaker.

As you can see, there are several ways to mount and wire a speaker in a DCC locomotive. The method used is determined by the manufacturer and/or the decoder manufacturer.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The emails I sent to Athearn tech support fell on deaf ears. But I have good news, the local hobby shop installs decoders. Just returned from there. They are out of stock for now, but will call me when they are back on the shelf amd they will install it for me. One look at it and they knew exactly what it takes. I totally forgot about that place. Rider's Hobby in Grand Rapids, Mi. Nice people and tons of train stuff there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They don't have even one 21MTC sound decoder in stock, of any brand???

There is nothing difficult about installing a decoder if you decide to order one from the internet.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh yeah yeah yeah. Rider’s is a pretty good shop, though I’ve not been to the GR location. I used to frequent the Macomb & Troy stores.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

They had a wall full of decoders and speakers. He knew right away what it needed and already had them on order. I'll let them install this one. Nice to keep the local guys in business too. I figured it would be nice to get my " foot in the door" if I ever need assistance. Their goggle reviews say they are very helpful with trains etc. I'll install the decoder in the next one. Yeah, I agree, it's a pretty good shop. Probably more than 50 loco's on display and probably 300 cars on the shelf in HO scale alone. They are a little "pricey" though.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

If I ever attend the GR train show I’ll… oh they’re probably closed on Sundays. I’m 30-40 mins from the Flint store but never stopped in there yet because, well, it’s Flint. Lol


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Making progress on the layout. Found out some info on the non working BLI Broadway Limited Imports HO 6640 Class FEF-3 4-8-4 Steam Locomotive, Union Pacific #844
My son bought it used on flea bay for about $400. That alone explains the problems its having. I asked Riders Hobby if they can repair it and they said yes. $30 an hour is the repair rate. I didn't drop it off yet. I also just contacted BLi via the internet and sent in a technical repair request. What road should we take? I have no idea what BLi would charge seeing we were not the original buyer/owner. Should I start an new post/thread for this? The construction process is quite fun and time consuming. I lay everything out. Cut the track to fit ( Im using the old brass track for the cutting and fitting process for now) Then lay out a different loop which usually changes the first one I placed. I have found that 3 pieces of 18 inch radius curve track usually comes out to about 94-96 degrees ( not a true 90 degree corner) A little tweaking is needed. Flex track is nice to have too. Built this old style barn recently Deloney brand. Turned out very nice.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Tigger et al

Just went through a few unfruitful rounds with Athearn. They present themselves as unaware of the universe they exist in. They very much need some improved customer relations and tech retraining. Hardly a customer friendly or customer oriented group. Go way boy, ya bother me! should be how their answer e-mails. 
And I quote from my received e-mail 
Like HH support mentioned, Athearn and Horizon Hobby are not acquainted with the various decoder manufactures and various functions associated with every decoder on the market. Our techs are versed with the basic factory settings on locomotives and rolling stock equipped with OEM decoders. 
No wonder you didn't gat any answer.

RHF


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

BLi did get back with me , $129 fixed and returned shipping included in that price. It should be under warranty but seeing it was purchased "used" on ebay, they wont cover it. I spoke with Riders Hobby in Grand Rapids, Mi and they said to ship it to them as it would cost more for them to repair it. So it is getting repaired by BLi. Information that needs to be sent is DC or DCC? or both? loco address #'s, What system I'm using, what the problem(s) were, any and all info must be included in the return box. 4 to 5 weeks turn around time (estimated) So in the long run, buy it new, not used on ebay. My sons birthday is coming up, I'll pay to have this loco fixed for him.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A new ESU Loksound 5 with a speaker included is cheaper than that. And you only pay shipping once.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks MichaelE . I'll look into that.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Just last night I had a Loksound 5 and two speakers arrive for my ABe 8/12 Allegra. I paid $85 for the Loksound 5 and $10 and change for a pair of 23mm speakers. Installed in 30 minutes and sounds great.

My Lokprogrammer came too, but that is for another, and future locomotives. I had the shop I bought from program the Loksound 5 for the Allegra at no charge.

It takes roughly 15 seconds to upload the decoder data and another 25 minutes to upload the sound project. All free at the ESU website where they have hundreds of locomotive sound files.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Interesting. what shop did you use? local or internet?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I bought all of that through EuroLokShop.com in New York. Good prices, good service and fast shipping.

You will have to visit the ESU website to search for the soundfile you need for your locomotive and specify the sound file number in the provided special instruction box during ordering.

Once you've tried and used an ESU decoder you won't want any other.


----------



## danrockwell52 (Dec 13, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> It's more likely your decoder didn't like that derailment.


Boy, ain't that the truth. I was re-railing a lighted Riva coach and was sloppy and sparked three quick shorts. Both locos on track went instantly dead AND my old reliable Zephyr DCS50 (used as a Loconet JMRI interface) acted real funny. Thought I killed it. Too old for Digitrax to repair and command station replacement cost was over three digits (high roller here 😁 ).
Troubleshooting order:
1. Pull out hair
2. Check all cables
#. Reset Zephyr
4. Erase and re-program decoders
5. Celebrate success.
I sympathize with the OP. I also have a PowerCab and, after getting used to it, find it easy to use, much more so than Digitrax. I think he will too.
I'll have to try ESU decoders, prices seem very reasonable...see above about spending three digits...lol! Currently use TCS, Sountraxx and Digitrax. All have their useful features to me.

Dan


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Programed my 2nd loco and things went very easy. Tsunami 2 and speaker installed. The functions assignments have me looking for more info. 0 thru 9 work as they should. Any double digit assignment has me scratching my head. If I want #23, it will go to 2, not 23. I haven't had time to research this yet, hoping for a quick answer here. The Power Cab works fine and the headache is long gone. The new Athearn GP39 CSX sounds great. Top speed is quite a bit slower than any of the older DC loco's, about 1/2. Do these need a break in time? Or it is what it is? The layout building process is fun. Looking to get 2 more engines this week.

Edit: You Tube to the rescue for the higher numbered functions. All set for now.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I have these 2 Athearns engines. Athearn Genesis HO G65536 GP39-2, CSX #4309 and 
Athearn Genesis HO G68858 GP38-2, Soo Line #4407 programmed and they are very nice. They both appear to have ditch lights out front. Tsunami 2, 21 pin EDM decoders in both. Function 24 and 25 will turn on these ditch lights but neither engines lights will come on. Function 24 and 25 are labeled FX3 and FX4 in parenthesis. The Rivet Counter engines ditch light work with the air horn, which is so kewl. I'd like to get these other ditch lights working if possible. Is it an NCE problem (NCE being an operator problem--me) or does Athearns put LED lights in front and not wire them up? I watched this video 



 and even left a reply and they told me to contact Sound Traxx via email for help which I did but didnt get a reply as of yet. thanks


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

After some research, they do have working ditch lights. I just cant get them to work. Anybody else run into this? thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tigger said:


> After some research, they do have working ditch lights. I just cant get them to work. Anybody else run into this? thanks


Just because the locomotive comes with working ditch lights doesn't mean that the decoder has a separate function for them. Check the decoder's manual for how to connect and operate the ditch lights.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, some ditch lights are "lit" through a fiber optic line that feeds light from the main headlight to the ditch lights.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I did that. The Sound Traxx Tsunami 2 manual labels function 24 and 25 to light up the left and then the right ditch light respectively. Researching the Athrean Genesis loco, that tells me that they have working ditch lights. In the DCC section, some are having similar problems with other GP models. Not the 38 or 39 series that I have. Every other function seems to work. I googled it and some say that the CV's dont match up with what's listed. I replied to the You Tube vid and the author ( a Sound Traxx person) of the video answered it within a few hours and tell me to email Sound Traxx which I did and Im waiting for a reply. They also have a tech phone number that I may try. Sound Traxx calls them a Hyper lighting effect or something close to that. Other than this one hiccup, I really like these new engines. Some videos tell you to reprogram the ditch light to come on with the air horn, these are videos put out by Sound Traxx also. I mentioned this in another thread, our other engine, ( Rivet Counter dcc equipped) has working ditch light that alternate when the air horn is sounded and that is "the bomb" lol.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

This is Sound Traxx' response:
For the model you put a decoder in, do you know what FX output the ditch lights are connected to? As you bought the 6 function 21PNEM, but Athearn likes to connect the ditch lights to FX7 and 8 which can only be accessed if you have one of our 8 function decoders, it should be possible to move the lights to an output that can be accessed by the 6 function decoder but you will likely need to do some soldering to do so. For the factory installed model, are you ensuring you use the correct function button? Athearn does like to put their ditch lights on F5 or 6 whereas on aftermarket decoders the lights are placed on F24 through 28. If that fails to work, then you can attempt a decoder reset which will flash all connected lights 16 times for reset confirmation, you can use this opportunity to see if the ditch lights are flashing, if they are, you know the decoder has control of them, but if not, you may not have control, or you may not have working ditch lights in the first place (although this is unlikely)

Let us know if you need any further assistance.

Thank You!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would try the reset and see if they flash. If not, you'll be juggling output pads on the decoder for AUX functions.

A Loksound 5 would have avoided this problem and expand your options as well.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Just another part of the learning curve. One of my loco's has a Loksound decoder and the ditch lights works as they should. The reset will take place later today. The SOO line GP 38-2 has a working strobe light on top which uses function 6 . Function 5 does nothing (so far) Probably why the ditch lights dont work on that unit?? From you tube, they turn on the ditch lights with 2 function buttons. If I could get them to turn on I'd be happy with that. They dont have to blink alternately but that would be wonderful if they did.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The reset is done and no ditch lights were blinking. Contacted Soundtraxx and they confirmed that I would need 2 "functions" to get them to work. They said: "Yes, the ditch lights do need two separate functions to alternate properly, fortunately in this case you have FX5 and FX6 coming off the back of the decoder available to hook one of your ditch lights to. When doing so, you will need to make sure you step the voltage down from the 12v coming off of the decoder to the 3.3v needed for LEDs or the 1.5v needed for some of the Athearn lightbulbs." 
This sounds too complicated for me. It's fine with the strobe light and headlights. I may put an 8 function decoder in the GP39 engine to get "my hands wet" with this decoder stuff. I guess the only way to learn is to jump into it head first.


----------

